
LeakyPick: IoT Audio Spy Detector - huhtenberg
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/07/this-device-keeps-alexa-and-other-voice-assistant-from-snooping-on-you/
======
huhtenberg
A research paper the prototype is based on -
[https://arxiv.org/abs/2007.00500](https://arxiv.org/abs/2007.00500)

An idea ingenious in its simplicity, really - make a beep and watch for a
spike in WiFi traffic. If there's a persistent correlation between the two,
then someone's relaying audio to the Internet.

